# What is your BUDGET ?



## fishndad (Jun 23, 2012)

Untill early this year i would spent $10.99 to $45.00 on a light.
So i figured a budget light was a cheap light.WRONG!

Since buying a RRT01,M11R and a PC10 my idea of budget has changed.
So I determined my new budget light will be $75.00 to $125.00
But $500.00 anually.

A $500.00 anual budget would be less than my boys video games or pokemon cards and my
wife spends that much alone on 1 coach purse.

So ive established $500.00 as a low budget for my household.
If i get 1 light $75. Fathersday
1 light $125. Birthday. Then those are my budget lights.
Because at christmas time i still have $300.00 in my anual budget and at 3X the price the
Christmas light would by far excede my individual light purchase.

What do you think of your budget???


----------



## Bwolcott (Jun 23, 2012)

I dont have a budget just buy what I want lol


----------



## fishndad (Jun 23, 2012)

Bwolcott said:


> I dont have a budget just buy what I want lol



ALL RIGHT then your budget is (WHATEVER YOU WANT). 

I kind of have that approach with the kids allthough they do alot of chores.


----------



## jmpaul320 (Jun 23, 2012)

I just started in march and I have spent 2000. I don't plan on continuing spending this much now that I have a decent collection. Butas long as work is Solid and the bills get paid I usually enjoy my extra cash


----------



## fishndad (Jun 23, 2012)

jmpaul320 said:


> I just started in march and I have spent 2000. I don't plan on continuing spending this much now that I have a decent collection. Butas long as work is Solid and the bills get paid I usually enjoy my extra cash



2000 damm. whats the most on 1 light?
And if you didnt put 350 to 500 on 1 do you wish you had?
becouse thats where im hedding.eventually id like to get mabey 1 or 2 lights a year but make them Haikus or somethting.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 23, 2012)

Over a couple of years I'd have spent a few thousand, I haven't really counted.

My Three most commonly used lights are worth $1100 between them.

My budget is my overtime earnings. My regular pay is accounted for each week but once a month I'm on call. Whatever I earn while on call is my play money.


----------



## jmpaul320 (Jun 23, 2012)

fishndad said:


> 2000 damm. whats the most on 1 light?
> And if you didnt put 350 to 500 on 1 do you wish you had?
> becouse thats where im hedding.eventually id like to get mabey 1 or 2 lights a year but make them Haikus or somethting.



my two most expensive lights are my olight sr90 which i paid 300 and my firefoxes 3 hid which i paid 304 for... i would buy them both again if given the same opportunity

after that would be the tiny monster which i actually got for 150, but the 4x redilast batteries brought it up close to 250


----------



## Glock 22 (Jun 23, 2012)

As of of right now my budget is . And that stinks. Hopefully I can build it back up for the SF EB1 if it even comes out.


----------



## Alland44 (Jun 24, 2012)

The last three months, I have spend around 200 dollar a month. Got 4 lights over 100 dollar, and a bunch of budget lights and batteries.
Right now I am waiting for three 20 dollar lights, two 10 dollar lights, and several batteries/chargers.

The next three month, I will spend less. Maby around 40 - 50 a month.


----------



## BenChiew (Jun 24, 2012)

2 months 70 Surefires and poorer by $9000.


----------



## speedsix (Jun 24, 2012)

We don't have kids and my wife works so we still split the bills and keep separate bank accounts like when we dating. It worked then and works now. In 10 years of marriage, we have never had a fight about money. She can do whatever she wants with her paycheck and I do the same. 

You would be amazed at how much free time and spare cash you have when you don't have kids. Many of my friends have kids now and I don't see them much. They can never go out and if they go on vacation, it is to somewhere creepy and lame like Disney World. Why would a perfectly sane adult want to go someplace like that? 

Still, I don't throw money away. I like getting a lot for my money. I used to buy the $300 Surefires but now, I mostly stick to the $20-30 budget lights. If it is important like my Surefire weapon light, I still spend the big cash. Fact is, aside from a few serious lights for work or self defense, they are all pretty much just for kicks. If your life or ability to do your job depends on it, get the good stuff but if you are just messing around like we do 90% of the time, the chinese budget lights give you a lot of bang for your buck. Take the Fandyfire 2011 I got from DX about a month ago, it was like $14 and is a XM-L 5 mode 18650. This light is pretty decent for the price and has been making me a great bike light. I am looking to get more of similar priced lights.


----------



## speedsix (Jun 24, 2012)

Benchiew said:


> 2 months 70 Surefires and poorer by $9000.



I hope you didn't buy them as an investment or something. Why would you need 70 Surefires in 2 months? I didn't even know Surefire had 70 different models.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 24, 2012)

Maybe 1-2 ~$100 purchases each year, and a smaller $25-50 every 2-3 months. In the past my big $100 purchases have been a SF-M2, A2, E2L, 6P+dropins. I took 2 years off from CPF and adding anything. The quad-die emitters don't really impress me, and the SST50/90 designs are just too $$.

Now that the XML has saturated the affordable market with its excellent Lumens/watt efficiency, and easily driven lower Vf... I'm interested once again. The past 3 months I bought a Turbohead clone, TR-J12, Apex 5T6, HD2010+26650 cells, Stanley fat max and some E1320 drivers. So I'm capped till' the end of the year, but I'll probably still make a smaller ~$25 purchase or two.


----------



## fishndad (Jun 24, 2012)

Benchiew said:


> 2 months 70 Surefires and poorer by $9000.



Are you saying a surefire is your budget light or that you dont take budget into consideration when buying a light?
I was wondering how Budget was interpreted differently depending on someones values of money and responsibility


----------



## jmpaul320 (Jun 24, 2012)

speedsix said:


> We don't have kids and my wife works so we still split the bills and keep separate bank accounts like when we dating. It worked then and works now. In 10 years of marriage, we have never had a fight about money. She can do whatever she wants with her paycheck and I do the same.
> 
> You would be amazed at how much free time and spare cash you have when you don't have kids. Many of my friends have kids now and I don't see them much. They can never go out and if they go on vacation, it is to somewhere creepy and lame like Disney World. Why would a perfectly sane adult want to go someplace like that?
> 
> Still, I don't throw money away. I like getting a lot for my money. I used to buy the $300 Surefires but now, I mostly stick to the $20-30 budget lights. If it is important like my Surefire weapon light, I still spend the big cash. Fact is, aside from a few serious lights for work or self defense, they are all pretty much just for kicks. If your life or ability to do your job depends on it, get the good stuff but if you are just messing around like we do 90% of the time, the chinese budget lights give you a lot of bang for your buck. Take the Fandyfire 2011 I got from DX about a month ago, it was like $14 and is a XM-L 5 mode 18650. This light is pretty decent for the price and has been making me a great bike light. I am looking to get more of similar priced lights.



my secret is also that we both work and no kids  we save a set % every month and then the rest is for enjoyment 

we keep a single bank account, but my wife does not care what I do as long as there is no credit card debt and she gets what she wants hehe


----------



## JNieporte (Jun 24, 2012)

My budget is low. If the light costs more than $50 or $60, there needs to be a reason why it's better than what I have. I don't have the money to buy the newest Fenix or StreamLight because it's new and improved. I barely have the money to even buy a Fenix, StreamLight, 4 Sevens, etc. so I stick to the budget brands. Romisen, Rayovac, Energizer, and Dorcy make up most of my flashlights; Rayovac, Energizer, and knock-offs make up most of my headlights.


----------



## fishndad (Jun 24, 2012)

JNieporte said:


> My budget is low. If the light costs more than $50 or $60, there needs to be a reason why it's better than what I have. I don't have the money to buy the newest Fenix or StreamLight because it's new and improved. I barely have the money to even buy a Fenix, StreamLight, 4 Sevens, etc. so I stick to the budget brands. Romisen, Rayovac, Energizer, and Dorcy make up most of my flashlights; Rayovac, Energizer, and knock-offs make up most of my headlights.



How many lights do you get in a year and would the sum of those allow you to get fewer but better quailty lights?


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 24, 2012)

speedsix said:


> We don't have kids and my wife works so we still split the bills and keep separate bank accounts like when we dating. It worked then and works now. In 10 years of marriage, we have never had a fight about money. She can do whatever she wants with her paycheck and I do the same.
> 
> You would be amazed at how much free time and spare cash you have when you don't have kids. Many of my friends have kids now and I don't see them much. They can never go out and if they go on vacation, it is to somewhere creepy and lame like Disney World. Why would a perfectly sane adult want to go someplace like that?
> 
> Still, I don't throw money away. I like getting a lot for my money. I used to buy the $300 Surefires but now, I mostly stick to the $20-30 budget lights. If it is important like my Surefire weapon light, I still spend the big cash. Fact is, aside from a few serious lights for work or self defense, they are all pretty much just for kicks. If your life or ability to do your job depends on it, get the good stuff but if you are just messing around like we do 90% of the time, the chinese budget lights give you a lot of bang for your buck. Take the Fandyfire 2011 I got from DX about a month ago, it was like $14 and is a XM-L 5 mode 18650. This light is pretty decent for the price and has been making me a great bike light. I am looking to get more of similar priced lights.



I wouldn't trade my kids for more flashlight money in a million years.

They're far more fun, for starters. Disney World might be creepy to an adult, but through the eyes of your kids it's incredible. You don't go there for your fun, you go there for theirs.

Back on topic though, my wife has no idea how much I spend, and would likely kill me if she did, but I just save for the lights I want rather than buying cheaper ones to fill the need now. I don't have the liquidity to front up $500 for a light on the spot - but I'll happily save for a few months to get it.


----------



## sassaquin (Jun 24, 2012)

mvyrmnd said:


> I wouldn't trade my kids for more flashlight money in a million years.
> 
> They're far more fun, for starters. Disney World might be creepy to an adult, but through the eyes of your kids it's incredible. You don't go there for your fun, you go there for theirs..



+1


----------



## fishndad (Jun 24, 2012)

((Back on topic though, my wife has no idea how much I spend, and would likely kill me if she did, but I just save for the lights I want rather than buying cheaper ones to fill the need now. I don't have the liquidity to front up $500 for a light on the spot - but I'll happily save for a few months to get it.))

thats the general direction ive headed as well.Some day i can hold my Budget Haiku!!
But some guys buy lights constantly yet say they can only efford lower priced lights that makes me shake my head.


----------



## jabe1 (Jun 24, 2012)

When I get a little extra cash, I put some away, and 20-25 bucks into my Paypal account. If I can afford what I want at the time, i buy it. It's now down to what I want, not need.


----------



## JerryM (Jun 25, 2012)

I do not buy many lights, but recently have bought probably a dozen AAA lights such as the iTP A3 for gifts. I would not consider paying $50 for a flashlight. However, flashlights are not my hobby but just tools. I don't need a bunch or many after I have a couple in each car and several for normal home use. 
A 3 C cell Mag light and a couple of Mini Mags have taken care of me for many years. I just recently visited CPF and found out about the small lights so I bought probably $300.00 worth of various lights. I am pretty well satisfied for myself unless I want to gift some. But I don' gift lights over the $20.00 unless for my kids.

Jerry


----------



## JaffoAZ (Jun 25, 2012)

Sorry, but this question SUCKS - in somewhat of a comedic way. I am a relative NEWB, and I am not bashful about it, because I'm still freakin enthused and excited. Here's my take, and it's quite similar to some of the others' who've replied:

I am on an actual budget, and I haven't been able to spend $50, much less $100 or more on anything in quite a while. But finding a killer deal on so much as a high-performance flashlight for a grand total of $15.95 is sexy to me. The real problem is when you buy 10 such "budget" torches or hosts or drop-ins or fads or whatever...then, it starts competing with electric bills and filling the gas tank. Then, I just start feeling like a fool with a good idea - maybe. 

If in a single week's time I buy 5 Sipik SK68s or clones thereof for 7.99 shipped, or whatever, I've just spent $40 on cheap novelty (and really cool) zoomy AA budget torches. If, in a 30-day period, I've paid for those SK68s AND bought a Solarfire L2 host, an Ultrafire 502b with cheap XM-L drop-in, a C1 body, a 501a body, and a couple more Manafont drop-ins and some GITD switch booties and some flashlight thread lube and a belt clip and tail-stand switch and a Sipik SK98 18650 version of the AA SK68 and another order of 18650 batteries and charger and some remote pressure switches of stuff and some other batteries and chargers... well then... it's slayed my actual budget, and I could have owned the most bad-a$$ Fenix or even Surefire torch that I've always wanted. AND, I'm still waiting for 90% of that list to show up in my mailbox because I ordered direct from China. 

Then again, I'm having a blast, and I am totally sure I can sell some of the configs I put together to lazy pals of mine who don't mind spending $50 on one light. Even better, I can finally send some truly impressive gifts to some of my immediate family who I haven't been able to cater to in years. 

The concept of "budget" is always going to be relative to what each of us can actually afford to spend. Maybe what we need around here is support for our ADDICTION. Not just an entire site full of enablers. :twothumbs


----------



## BenChiew (Jun 26, 2012)

speedsix said:


> I hope you didn't buy them as an investment or something. Why would you need 70 Surefires in 2 months? I didn't even know Surefire had 70 different models.



Not at all. I am relatively new to this thing. It started with 1 for every model, then it was color. Then I bought multiples for those I liked. Now i am going for the discontinued models. 

The only saving grace about buying them is that I can actually use them. 
I edc different lights often. 
Why Surefire? Lifetime warranty. 

Perhaps I will taper some of them at some stage when I know what I want to keep. 

Meantime, the way down that slippery slope continues.


----------



## jmpaul320 (Jun 26, 2012)

Benchiew said:


> Not at all. I am relatively new to this thing. It started with 1 for every model, then it was color. Then I bought multiples for those I liked. Now i am going for the discontinued models.
> 
> The only saving grace about buying them is that I can actually use them.
> I edc different lights often.
> ...



keep on going my friend! :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## Quest4fire (Jun 26, 2012)

I didn't even think about it until I saw this thread. I checked paypal and my flashlight purchases for June are about $200. That is an unusual (High) amount for a month. I don't 

usually buy high dollar commercially available lights. I guess I'm more of a builder than a collector. Sometimes I will buy a flashlight to use the body as a host for a project. What's 

bad is when you spend $800 in a few months time and realize you didn't really get _any_ flashlights to speak of. It all went to, Hosts, Emitters/bulbs, drivers, heatsinks/metals, lube, 

AA, AS, other thermal greases/epoxies, solder, solder wick, flux, switches, lenses, o-rings, tail cap boots, wire, copper tape, Kapton tape, heat shrink, tweezers, batteries, chargers, 

non-essential "stuff a guy can use" items, impulse buys and a menagerie of things too numerous to remember. It adds up quick, man.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jun 26, 2012)

I have to save up and prioritise what I buy. Basically I can't exceed the value that the missus spends on her "un-essentials", so when the missus bought some new make up, that was about $100 worth of "un-essentials". When she bought a new pair of boots a little while ago, that was $350! Unfortunately, my balance is currently around $180 because of an impulse purchase of a Malkoff XM-L drop-in (plus others things not light related).

So at the moment the top five are:
1. H51w
2. SC600w and a good 18650 battery
3. Xeno E15 warm white
4. H502w (if they release a good one)
5. H51Fr

Order of the items change so if they release a high CRI XM-L H502w, that will go up to the top of the list. Budget entries under $30 can also be squeezed in, such as the Xeno E03's.


----------



## F250XLT (Jun 26, 2012)

It's a revolving door for me...I'm not sure what my initial investment was, a few thousand perhaps. But when I want to check out new lights, I sell some to get more. I see no need to have dozens of lights that get no use, I like to have between 10 - 30 to play with. When I get bored, I sell.


----------



## liveris flashlights (Jun 27, 2012)

Personally I have to pay from 40 to 120 euros for each flashlight I get. Anually I spent over 1500 euros for flashlights and accessories. Now I have an other problem....I try hard to find flashlights to be interested in.


----------



## TweakMDS (Jun 27, 2012)

When I first started to get into photography a friend told me he was planning to buy a lens that was 600 euros. I was amazed by how he could spend so much on lenses, but now I'm spending double that or more.
The same counts for flashlights I suppose. My first one cost me like 17 euros (Fenix E11), then I wanted a D25C clicky Ti, which was around 70 delivered. 

Currently, I would be able to spend around €100 on a light of it's great, maybe 120 if it's reasonably perfect (durable build quality, good UI, efficient driver), but with the lights that are now available that seems to be difficult to manage. A special edition like a Titanium version could make me up the price a bit but if not all of my criteria are met, I don't really wanna spend over 60-70 on a light.


----------



## speedsix (Jun 27, 2012)

I have no real "budget", I can spend whatever I want. If there was a $1000 flashlight that I wanted, I "could" buy it but there is nothing invented yet that is worth $1000 to me. If there was a light the size of my pinky that put out 2000 lumins and ran for 12 hours on a single AAA, I would buy it. There is not much difference between a $15 light and a $200 light right now in terms of preformance so for non serious use, I buy the cheaper stuff since it is just for fun and I am still finding what I like. When I find what I really want, I will prob get a better version. Budget lights are great for people just getting the hobby because you can try out dozens of lights for a few hundred bucks instead of thousands.


----------



## aba1 (Jun 29, 2012)

same for me, I have no real budget, though I think spending around 50 € for a good light is a decent price. I also have to keep in mind the price of batteries...


----------



## maglite18volt12D-Cell (Jun 29, 2012)

You are very good to have a budget, if not you will have spent too much money. If money is know problem get rid of budget.


----------



## glock45 (Jun 30, 2012)

I used to spend about $100 a month on lights. There are always new designs and technologies entering the marketplace. Unemployed right now so I don't spend money on anything not needed. Hope this situation changes, I've seen lots of new lights I would like to have lately.


----------



## Dankung (Jul 5, 2012)

I spent 120 dollars(about 900 Yuan) on my first flashlight 12 years ago when I was a college student.

after that, I had a annual budget of 900 dollars for new flashlights until I became crazy about DIY and custom work.

now I don't have any budget, just buy when I think it's worthy buying. The spending on new flashlights and parts for Custom-work is much more than my budget some years ago.


----------



## kreisl (Jul 6, 2012)

My budget is 30$ per month :thinking: but if i save up some bucks, it's more!


----------



## Mike_TX (Jul 6, 2012)

I don't have a budget for lights, but I wouldn't pay more than about US$25 for a light. Why? Because I have lights ranging from $8 to $25 that absolutely stun non-flashaholics, and which do anything I need my lights to do. In fact, my $12-15 lights outshine anything most people have.

That being the case, I really see no reason to buy $100-200 lights that have about the same output as the ones I have. They might be a little more robust or whatever, but a cheap P60 host with an XM-L emitter will blast out enough photons to dazzle almost anyone or anything.

.
.


----------



## fishndad (Jul 6, 2012)

Dankung said:


> I spent 120 dollars(about 900 Yuan) on my first flashlight 12 years ago when I was a college student.
> 
> after that, I had a annual budget of 900 dollars for new flashlights until I became crazy about DIY and custom work.
> 
> now I don't have any budget, just buy when I think it's worthy buying. The spending on new flashlights and parts for Custom-work is much more than my budget some years ago.



How much YUAN do you spend on Soju?:naughty:


----------



## SDM44 (Jul 6, 2012)

I keep a budget in mind, and try not to exceed it by too much (usually it's around $100 per light, unless I see something I really want).

However, I don't buy & collect lights like I do with firearms since the technology is constantly changing with LED emmiters and bodies. I'll buy want I want or need and utilize it for its particular job. I've recently changed up a lot of my lights since I hadn't done so in about 4-5 years, and there's been quite a few changes in flashlight technology since then.


What I do find somewhat funny is that I'll buy a budget light body, like a Solarforce L2P for around $20. However, after adding in a custom drop in, 3100mAh reliable battery, and maybe an accessory or two (I like the chrome bezels), then I'm at around $80-$90 when it's all said & done .


----------



## fishndad (Jul 6, 2012)

What I do find somewhat funny is that I'll buy a budget light body, like a Solarforce L2P for around $20. However, after adding in a custom drop in, 3100mAh reliable battery, and maybe an accessory or two (I like the chrome bezels), then I'm at around $80-$90 when it's all said & done .[/QUOTE]

$20.00 is high for an L2p host and you must be buying high-end dropins to get up to that kind of money.

I paid less than $30.00 for my host and T6 XML 5 mode.


----------



## Ezeriel (Jul 8, 2012)

my budget is based on the light

$0-10 I love DX! I better get 2
10-20 Both of the DX lights are dead... I'd better not
20-30 I have enough lights, keep walkin
30-40 Wow, Shiningbeam has some great lights for the price
40-50 I have bills.. keep movin
50-60 I have enough lights in this range... keep movin
60-70 Must resist zebralight.. must resist.. so overpriced.. must resist...
70-+ I can't belive what people will spend on a freakin flashlight

$120 I cannot believe I bought a TK45.. and it's green! Never again.. never again....


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jul 8, 2012)

fishndad said:


> What I do find somewhat funny is that I'll buy a budget light body, like a Solarforce L2P for around $20. However, after adding in a custom drop in, 3100mAh reliable battery, and maybe an accessory or two (I like the chrome bezels), then I'm at around $80-$90 when it's all said & done .



$20.00 is high for an L2p host and you must be buying high-end dropins to get up to that kind of money.

I paid less than $30.00 for my host and T6 XML 5 mode.[/QUOTE]

I was thinking something similar!

I have a L2p - $20 odd, with a $140 dropin in it


----------



## fishndad (Jul 8, 2012)

mvyrmnd said:


> $20.00 is high for an L2p host and you must be buying high-end dropins to get up to that kind of money.
> 
> I paid less than $30.00 for my host and T6 XML 5 mode.



I was thinking something similar!

I have a L2p - $20 odd, with a $140 dropin in it [/QUOTE]

Holly carp!! thats alot of drop in. How much lux you pumpin out?


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jul 8, 2012)

I suppose my budget now is "whatever". 

When I joined 3 years ago the thought of spending over $100 on a light was crazy. I slowly went up to the $250 mark and said over $500 is crazy. Since then I have bought and sold many $1K lights. 

I've grown to have very specific requirements for lights now: modes, UI, tints, etc. Custom lights tend to lend themselves more to what I really want in a light.

There are some lights out there in the $50-$200 range. But much of what I can really appreciate goes for over $500 a light.

My way of keeping things in "check" is limiting myself to the total number of lights I own. In this way I am always selling of one light to fund another. So although my initial outlay was there, my ongoing expenses for each new light are minimized and subsidized by the sale of other lights.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jul 8, 2012)

ps - I just realized this thread was in the budget forum. No offense to anyone shopping here, but I've spent my time and money early on trying the budget route and, well, you do get what you pay for.


----------



## Grizzman (Jul 8, 2012)

For me, the word budget isn't overly appropriate.

I've got numerous hobbies that could each eat through over a grand a month if I bought the latest coolness. I simply buy what meets a need and doesn't duplicate something I've already got. I always buy quality (but never top of the line) so I don't need to worry about it breaking tomorrow.

With lights.....sure I could drop $500 on a light, but I don't see the need. My light purchases began in my early Boy Scout years, and those cheap plastic Ray-O-Vacs or whatever didn't last nearly long enough. I saved up and bought a 2D Maglite, and wouldn't be surprised if I'm still using it almost 30 years later.

My initial serious light purchase was for a weapon light, so I went straight to Surefire. I consider $300 for a light that will hopefully never get used in anger (I'm a civilian) to be a little extreme, so I chose a 6P and added a Malkoff. Once I had that first Surefire, I wasn't about to go out and buy a $25 light for every day use, so I bought a E2D LED.

I still use the 2D Mags for in house duty that I've had for decades, but am finally working to retire them for lights with more capability. After I've received the ones on order (V20C and SF LX2) I should be pretty well set. I'll then likely transfer my excess money to another hobby (till I decide that a 750 lumen torch would be pretty cool).

I'd much rather have one $100 light than four $25 ones, and would need to be VERY impressed to drop more than $300.


----------



## biglights (Jul 8, 2012)

Well said Grizzman, I really like the first part of your last sentence :twothumbs


----------



## Ezeriel (Jul 9, 2012)

Grizzman said:


> I'd much rather have one $100 light than four $25 ones, and would need to be VERY impressed to drop more than $300.


 I'd much rather have four 25 dollar lights. Especially if they come from shiningbeam.


----------



## eh4 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm downright poor, tools have to be read about, compared, and saved up for. 
I like to look at tools in terms of how long they are used before they've paid for themselves.
The initial cost becomes less and less significant with a durable, well designed tool so long as it isn't lost or stolen.
The cheap tools are where I've really lost $.


----------



## Grizzman (Jul 9, 2012)

Ezeriel said:


> I'd much rather have four 25 dollar lights. Especially if they come from shiningbeam.



I don't have any personal experience with any of the lights on shiningbeam's site. There are numerous occasions when having an inexpensive light is greatly preferred. 

I'll buy a light priced around $25 from there to see what I'm missing. Luckily, I'm at a site (and in the right section) where I should be able to figure out which one to try.


----------



## fishndad (Jul 9, 2012)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> ps - I just realized this thread was in the budget forum. No offense to anyone shopping here, but I've spent my time and money early on trying the budget route and, well, you do get what you pay for.



No offence taken and your progression of spending and choices of how many lights you own actually nail my intentions of this thread to a T.

Thanks.


----------



## SDM44 (Jul 15, 2012)

fishndad said:


> $20.00 is high for an L2p host and you must be buying high-end dropins to get up to that kind of money.
> 
> I paid less than $30.00 for my host and T6 XML 5 mode.



I paid around $32 for a L2P with a Solarforce XM-L T6 3-mode, and another with a 1-mode. Both are 6500K with a smooth reflector and rated at "800 lumens" but are more realistically around 450-500 OTF lumens (going off of other lights I have). IMO, the 5-mode and 3-mode Solarforce XM-L drop ins suck, and the 1-mode is actually fairly decent. I've heard bad things about their drop ins failing, but mine have been just fine.

That said, I paid $45 for a good, high quality drop in, and you notice the difference right away over the Solarforce. That's cool if you only spent $30 and you're happy with that, I have no problems with what you get for yourself. If I want to stay cheap, I will. But most of the time, I'm willing to pay more in order to get the best out of something, and pay more for the quality & reliability.

Different strokes for different folks. I'm always looking to save a buck on something. However, I won't sacrifice quality in something that would be used in what I would consider a necessity during time of need (like a firearm, ammo, knife, car parts, etc).


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jul 23, 2012)

My budget just increased by $500, to a total of $680. The Mrs spent that on clothes on the weekend .. now, to decide on lots of Xenos or Zebras.


----------



## hawk45 (Jul 23, 2012)

Budgets are a good idea.. it makes the hunt even sweeter.. you spend more time in the marketplace than on the forum and you know you have to have to be quick or you'll miss the deal. The hard part is sticking to them.. Keep in mind, if you sell something it goes back into the pot. I've tried budgets.. but when I hit mine, then I have to go to another hobby to keep my mind off of the one I just hit my budget on.. then I start spending money over on the other hobby. It's a never ending circle..
But as long as you have food/shelter/retirement and the kids covered.. have at it!


----------



## jacksmith (Jul 24, 2012)

usually $150-$200, but almost the time i buy everything i think which it's worth buying.


----------



## bodhran (Jul 24, 2012)

I try not to go crazy but I buy what I like, budget light or higher end.


----------



## bushmattster (Jul 24, 2012)

I try to keep my budget at $100 or less per light. Luckily everything I've wanted so far has been under my budget. I don't require alot of lumens and that helps, but if I find something over my budget that I really like I have no problem spending the money. I don't have an annual budget, don't spend enough to worry about it.


----------



## RobertM (Jul 24, 2012)

I have an overall monthly budget for spending on whatever I want (guns, knives, flashlights, etc.) and my wife has the same (equal monthly amounts). This works out great and neither person argues over who bought what so long as neither of us over spend our "hobby budgets."

My first _real_ flashlight upon joining CPF was a SureFire 6P LED which I though was pretty expensive at $85. I mean really, $85 for "just a flashlight"!
It's funny how perspectives change over time. As of now, I probably wouldn't spend over $350-400 for a single light (and haven't to this day). Down the road though, I would like to try a McGizmo or a Polarion :devil: Maybe once the wife is finished with school.


----------



## Asterisk (Aug 2, 2012)

Probably up to $50. I work with microlights as my specalty.


----------



## luke. (Aug 5, 2012)

Probably about 150, looking currently for a small, high lumen edc right now


----------



## recycledelectrons (Aug 21, 2012)

Before I found CPF and BLF, I shopped DealExtreme almost exclusively. I have never been happy with a light that cost more than $25.

Now I have a (DinoDirect) Klarus XT11 and a (CnQualityGoods) Balder HD-1 on order. If these lights are at least brighter an more reliable than other lights I have in those categories, I may raise my budget. If they are horrible, I will go back to $13-$21 lights from DealExtreme.

Most of my batteries are harvested from old electronics. I am currently trying to bring back x5 Panasonic 18650 cells from an old laptop that was last running Windows ME, though I did have to order some 14500 batteries yesterday.


----------



## DanglerB (Aug 22, 2012)

I have a couple "fancy" $20 to $30 lights, but most of the flashlights around the house are free from Harbor Freight, and while I like both of my "fancy" lights, the Coast is seriously showing its age, and the Maglite despite being my brightest, is the mostly likely to be replaced with a newer cheaper brighter tail clicker in my next purchase.

I don't have a budget, but can't see a light or situation likely to drag more than $40 out of my pocket for a flashlight, and if I see a cheap $11 shipped from China I like, that is fine too.

Huge bucks are being spent right now to get LED lighting into houses and cars, with battery tech being driven by portable devices like tablets and phones, so MUCH better and cheaper flashlights are coming. Why spend a bunch on something that will be old in months?


----------



## Empire (Aug 22, 2012)

Jan2012-Today
Spent $4,600 on Knives/Tools/Lights
Jan2011-jan2012 spent $300 on knives/tools/flashlights


----------



## KirthGersen (Aug 22, 2012)

I've spent probably around $300-500 so far, on Sportsman Extreme 300-lumen lanterns, upgrading our old Maglites and a slew of other cheaper lights (I have a fondness for some older metal and rubber designs), an LED maglight with window-busting cap for the wife's car, and a couple of AAA lights. My next purchases will be a Zebralight SC51, as well as a 2D Maglite incan, two AA -> D converters, 1000-lumen 3-level drop-in, and tail cap. Then I'll be done for quite some time, maybe, although I could see myself enjoying a 1XAAA and 1XAA collection.


----------



## mikekoz (Aug 24, 2012)

I have no idea how much I have spent for lights, other than too much! My most expensive light is a Fenix TK40, which cost around $140.00 at the time I got it. I would not spend more than that on a light. I see no reason why any of the lights I have read about on this forum should cost $200.00 or more. Cannot really say I have a budget, but to me a nice light costs 40 to 80 bucks, and below that would be a budget light. I also do not buy lights outside of the US, so all my budget lights, or most of them (Just bought a few cools lights from Amazon for $5.00 a pop!) are from brick and mortar stores.


----------



## elenore (Aug 26, 2012)

for me, $500.00 is a high budget


----------



## smokinbasser (Aug 26, 2012)

Not having a mate to have to get permission to acquire new flashlights means I don't really have a budget except leaving enough $$$ to pay the bills with, well that and common sense.


----------



## harro (Sep 4, 2012)

fishndad said:


> Untill early this year i would spent $10.99 to $45.00 on a light.
> So i figured a budget light was a cheap light.WRONG!
> 
> Since buying a RRT01,M11R and a PC10 my idea of budget has changed.
> ...



Good Grief!!
I'm still trying to work out ways to sneak my lights into the house without ' SHE, who MUST be obeyed ' finding out. 
My budget is generally O/T, but it still doesnt alter the fact, whats mine is her's and whats her's is her's!! LOL. Probably max. spend on 1 light would have been $450.00 AUD


----------



## cancow (Sep 4, 2012)

Buy quality in things you NEED, not on what u want. Desire is the root of all suffering...


----------



## Soltani231 (Sep 4, 2012)

New to this but it seems that the more you get involved the more you spend so any budget for 2011 will be 1/2 of what I spend in 2012. And with more LED's on the horizon and new models, will it ever end?


----------



## harro (Sep 5, 2012)

recycledelectrons said:


> Before I found CPF and BLF, I shopped DealExtreme almost exclusively. I have never Most of my batteries are harvested from old electronics. I am currently trying to bring back x5 Panasonic 18650 cells from an old laptop that was last running Windows ME, though I did have to order some 14500 batteries yesterday.



This is an interesting point. I tried a similar thing with 10 x 18650's out of a cordless drill pack. Two were knackered and the other 8 were fine. I guess as long as you are careful about how low you run the cells, in the case of unprotected cells. HKJ has a really good thread about the anatomy of an 18650 cell, which i learnt a heap from.


----------



## Torpedo (Sep 30, 2012)

Well a budget is kind of a relative thing. I will probably spend a little more on lights this year than I planned, but I did not get to go fishing much, or take a vacation due to work constraints.I figgured I would spend around 500.00, but I am at about 450.00 now and the holidays are coming up. And new lights keep coming out .....


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Sep 30, 2012)

Myflashaholism started early, i was gifted my first lights. Then i spent maybe 50$ a year on Maglites. Solitaire, then 2xAA, and 3&4 D.
Then i saw an add for a surefire E2D, whoa! Over 100$ for a flashlight? MADNESS! A few years went by. Bought a few more 2x AA mags to replace the ones I'd lose. I joined a car forum, saw that a lot of people were carrying surefire lights in their pockets in the 'what do you EDC threads'. I looked up the 6P defender, found a misplace that carried it. Went to see it, found it expensive and too big. The guy behind the counter had a E2D on him, he let me hold it and i spent over 100$ on a light, the last light I'd every need and buy i told myself.
I found out about CPF, joined, found out surefire launched the LED version, which was brighter with a better runtime. About 200$ later i had the E2DL. The last light if ever need.
Then the backup came out, better on batteries and smaller, easier to carry. This would surely be the last light I'd ever need.
Then i saw the custom light forum, Mac's Ti SST-50 EDC. I now spent a ridiculous amount on a custom. For sure this would be my ultimate light, last light I'd ever buy....yeah right.
I remember telling myself that 100$ for a light was ridiculous. Not too long ago i justified spending 1100$ on a single light. I knew then i lost my mind. I was scared to take it out of the safe. I quickly sold it. (yet i daily wear a watch worth several times the price of that light). 

I've been very fortunate that i could afford most lights i wanted. I never set a budget. I haven't been making the same kind of money I'm used to making lately, yet i haven't curbed my spending. I need to set a budget and stick to it.
There are so many great lights and parts out there, when making multiple small purchases it really adds up fast. 

I really like all my lights, however if i had to get rid of all but one, I'd keep my bead blasted McGizmo warm Mule. (and the Merc light i got as a gift)
You really do get what you pay for. I rather own one light knowing I'm saving up for another great light I'm sure to enjoy.

Hope this post helps someone.

Cliffs: save for your grail light. Be happy with what you have.


----------



## KirthGersen (Oct 1, 2012)

Yesterday I spent $198 on batteries (Tenergy D cells for the Mags and lanterns, plus more AA and AAA Eneloops) and a charger. :sick2:


----------



## Brian10962001 (Oct 3, 2012)

I used to say if it was over $20 it wasn't budget. Now I have a $50 Solarforce L2P in my pocket and I consider it a budget bargain. Hey at least it's running some salvage laptop cells, those cost me $0


----------



## jmpaul320 (Oct 8, 2012)

Figured I'd update my budget since my wife lost her job and is going back to school my budget has gone from whatever I want to about $100 a month


----------



## harro (Oct 13, 2012)

Soltani231 said:


> New to this but it seems that the more you get involved the more you spend so any budget for 2011 will be 1/2 of what I spend in 2012. And with more LED's on the horizon and new models, will it ever end?



NO, This NEVER ends. Like the rest of us, u r a FLASHAHOLIC. Best get used to it. LOL Best wishes.


----------



## Soltani231 (Oct 14, 2012)

harro said:


> NO, This NEVER ends. Like the rest of us, u r a FLASHAHOLIC. Best get used to it. LOL Best wishes.



Thanks, I'm glad I'm flashaholic  

Hoping to learn from all you masters of light on here!


----------



## southland (Oct 15, 2012)

Got into flashlights about 2 years ago and quickly spent $2800 in my first 6 weeks, thankfully I came to my senses and quit buying altogether for about 2 years but spent about $150 last week on lights.


----------



## AaronG (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow budgets really range around here! So far this year I've spent $90 in lights. I don't set limits for individual light prices I just save money until I have enough for the light I want. My cheapest light is a $20 Fenix E05. My most expensive light is Sunwayman V10R ti with kuku tritium button. I'm into that one for about $260. I actually prefer the lights in the sub $100 range because they're compact and have the features I like. I try not to buy lights until I've used the previous purchase for awhile. That way I can figure out what I like and dislike. Also it keeps the hobby interesting and I don't get burned out.


----------



## KuRUpTD (Oct 23, 2012)

My budget is between $50 & $100 but it's becoming VERY difficult for me.


----------



## sog_sniper (Oct 27, 2012)

I usually spend $80 to $250 for my EDC and gun lights. It's really amazing how fast technology changes things, from xenon to LEDs and how bright the flashlights are nowadays and still getting brighter. I am not surprised how much an enthusiasts will be willing to spend for a new brighter flashlight


----------



## Changchung (Oct 28, 2012)

I dont have a budget, some times I buy cheap AA lights and then bought a Zebralight or Spark for more than 100$ I just get what I can in the moment that I can buy it...

For other hand I dont know how someone can buy a titanium light or not for 500$ or more, that dosent have any sense for me...


SFMI4UT


----------



## speedsix (Nov 4, 2012)

I can spend whatever I want. I have extra cash always set aside for stuff I want without guilt. First, I pay all my bills and set aside money in my 401k, then and only then due I consider spending money on toys. If you are taking money out of your retirement savings, kids college fund, bills etc, you need to stop. 

That being said, I am a bargain hunter at heart. I feel much better when I find a $60 light that works well than a $200 light that basically does the same things. I used to buy the expensive Surefires and would think nothing of dropping $200-300 on a light. Since I have discovered budget lights, I have found that there are some real bargains. Some lights give you top level quality at a fraction of the cost. My Solarforce L2P for example was $35 and I think the quality is better than my Surefire 6P that was more than twice the price.


----------



## Ac7ss (Dec 8, 2012)

I have found that if I keep it under $50 I can sneak it under the radar. I try not to duplicate what I already have as well. The one I can get with my uniform allowance (Streamlight Stinger rechargeable) doesn't count.

There are times I will get a good deal on a good light. (I really like my Pelican Little Ed rechargeable) and it is justified.


----------



## Sengoku1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Depends on what the light is for but about $250


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 17, 2012)

The snag is when you lose interest in the hobby and realize that you have been spending silly money on a tube with a battery to see where you are going you feel a right sad id yacht.I have dozens of lights that have cost me a fair few squid (UK £) and I am just as happy with a 5 bob light from the local diy store,serves the same purpose.

But I am going to gift a decent light (Fenix) over xmas so still have a mild interest in wasting money lol.:laughing:


----------



## mcbrat (Feb 27, 2013)

instead of having a budget, I'm just trying to force myself into a narrower range: Copper lights. there's a couple high end coppers: Mac's, Promethius(DarkSucks), TnC that are still outside my range of comfortable spending on a light.

of course the other day I bought a Camo Guardsman... and thought "hmm. what about exapnding to camo too" but I shall resist....


----------



## neutralwhite (Feb 27, 2013)

unlimited budget.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Feb 28, 2013)

neutralwhite said:


> unlimited budget.



You must have some beautiful lights. Care to let us in on your collection?


----------



## razer1000 (Mar 5, 2013)

Seeing as how I'm a college student with only temp jobs here and there. very small lol. Probably around $100/year if I'm lucky lol I've been trying my hand at "scrapping" though, getting money from various scrap metals I get for free. so my budget is slightly increasing as I find ways to make more doing that. currently saving up for a tk75 hopefully by summer (which will blow my budget for a while lol)


----------

